# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  >  Ηχεία Behringer MS-16

## Spirtos

Αυτοενισχυόμενα ηχεία monitor MS-16 Behringer σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση, με όλα τα παρελκόμενα διασύνδεσης τους. Χαρακτηριστικά:

40,00€, 

Μόνο Αθήνα, παραλαβή με συνάντηση κατόπιν συνεννόησης.

----------


## moutoulos



----------

